# College Football Week 8



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Locals

BYU @ Boise State (14)
Utah (19) @ UCLA
San Diego State @ Utah State

National Interest
Texas A&M (6) @ AlaFreakingBama (1)
Arkansas (17) @ Auburn(21)
Ole Miss (23) @ LSU (25)
Oklahoma (16) @ Texas Tech
NC State @ Louisville (7)


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> Locals
> 
> BYU @ Boise State (14) Boys Eee State
> Utah (19) @ UCLA Going with Ewww Claw for the upset
> ...


 Lew Eee Vill


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Locals

BYU @ #14 Boise State (-7.5) - I will swallow the points and take Boise.

#19 Utah @ UCLA (Pick Em) - I will pick the Utes

Fresno State @ Utah State (-15.5) - I will take the +15.5, but think the Ags will win.

National Interest

#6 Texas A&M @ #1 Alabama (-17) - A&M Covers and WINS - (Please Win to Aggie Bros)

#17 Arkansas @ #21 Auburn (-7.5) - I like the fighting Bilemnias.

Ole Miss @ LSU #25 (-4.5) - I like Ole Miss to win.

#20 Oklahoma @ Texas Tech (+13.5) - I like Tech to Cover and OU to win.

Upset Picks

NC State @ #7 Louisville (-18) NC State will cover and may just pull it out.

TCU @ #10 West Virginia (-4.5) - I like the fighting (Gary) Hank Patterson's Horned Froags to win.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Locals
> 
> BYU @ #14 Boise State (-7.5) - I will swallow the points and take Boise.
> 
> ...


Might want to reconsider on that Ole Miss game, Fournette is coming back for LSU this game and they also get back 2 of their starting offensive linemen that have been hurt as well as a couple of starters on defense. Going to be as close to full starter strength as they possibly can. This is a must win game for Orgeron and the Tigers shouldn't come out flat like they did in the first half against Southern Miss.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

LostLouisianian said:


> Might want to reconsider on that Ole Miss game, Fournette is coming back for LSU this game and they also get back 2 of their starting offensive linemen that have been hurt as well as a couple of starters on defense. Going to be as close to full starter strength as they possibly can. This is a must win game for Orgeron and the Tigers shouldn't come out flat like they did in the first half against Southern Miss.


They might win, but I like Ole Miss to be the hungrier team coming in after a difficult loss to the Piggies.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Locals

BYU @ Boise State (14) - My Cougars come away from the SmurfTurf with a win. 
Utah (19) @ UCLA - Home team takes it. UCLA by 3.
San Diego State @ Utah State - Suck Dog wins this one. Tough year for Aggies.

National Interest
Texas A&M (6) @ AlaFreakingBama (1) - AFB wins. Tide won't lose a game this year.
Arkansas (17) @ Auburn(21) - Home team wins. Auburn by a point.
Ole Miss (23) @ LSU (25) - Mike 7(?) is dead. LSU plays flat. Rebs by double digits. I'm still bitter over the criminal hit on Wisconsin in week 1 and hope LSU loses every single game. Sorry LL. 
Oklahoma (16) @ Texas Tech - Boomer Sooner! 
NC State @ Louisville (7) - Louisville wins by 2 TDS.
TCU - West Virginia - Frogs win.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> They might win, but I like Ole Miss to be the hungrier team coming in after a difficult loss to the Piggies.


Old Miss might be hungry but Orgeron is famished. First off he was fired by Old Miss a number of years ago so he hates them, secondly he is fighting to be the head coach at LSU and has the players playing like they want to win the national championship again and 3rd...well it's in Tiger stadium where opponents dreams come to die. And yes I did put it as OLD Miss on purpose. Also since my wife's family is from Mizzzippi and they always rooted for Old Miss she knows she has two options...root for LSU or keep her mouth shut...it's her call.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

BYU at Boise, Boise wins but doesn't cover.
Utah at UCLA; Considering the line yesterday was UCLA (-7)! I will take the Utes to cover. They will win outright if Rosen doesn't play or plays sparingly.
Fres-no st. at USU; Aggies win but don't cover. 

A&M vs bama; Roll tide, win and cover.
Arkansas vs Auburn; Hogs win and cover.
Ole Miss at LSU. LSU wins and covers for their deceased mascot.
OU at ITT tech OU wins and covers.
NCVST vs louisville. cards win and cover.
TCU at WVU; Mountaineers win and cover.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, Catherder - you got it right. BSU won, but didn't cover. And try as hard as they could, they just couldn't get BYU to win the game. Sheesh. A second game for my Cougars with 5 take aways, and they lose by one point. That is just sad. And that game last night was one of the weirdest college football games I've ever watched. Just weird stuff from start to finish. Just wow.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

I understand surprise trick plays.... but come on. 4th and 19 from your own endzone and you try to run a trick punt? I don't think I will ever understand that one. On the other hand, the Fred Warner pick 6 was very impressive. I can't believe they couldn't at least shove him out of bounds.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

bekins24 said:


> I understand surprise trick plays.... but come on. 4th and 19 from your own endzone and you try to run a trick punt? I don't think I will ever understand that one. On the other hand, the Fred Warner pick 6 was very impressive. I can't believe they couldn't at least shove him out of bounds.


Trick plays are great until they do not work.

The Rams did a similar play up two with 3 minutes to go in 2014 against the Seahawks. 




The play picked up 18 yards.

You could make a case that it was a bold move to catch the Bronco's by surprise.

Boise State was coming after the kick from what I can see. The fake wasn't really great either. It was an instant counter rather than going through the motions of an actual punt.

In the end BSU missed a field goal, so it worked out.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Sitake has shown that he has a lot of learning to do before being a head coach, that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

O.S.U. I missed that upset


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I called it. LSU wins by 17


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

The U of U sure beat UCLA tonight very convincingly.

It was a very comfortable win with the Ute's leading for most of the game except at the very beginning.

It was not one of those last minute nail biters like the last few games prior.

Williams is an incredible runner who cannot be caught.

I knew a kid like him in high school who continued to accelerate more and more whereas nobody could ever catch up with him. Williams did a lot of the work today.

He is going to be really tired and sore tomorrow.

And really rich when the NFL drafts him in April.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Locals
> 
> *BYU @ #14 Boise State (-7.5)* - I will swallow the points and take Boise.
> 
> ...


 Maybe I should just pick against myself


----------

